# On depo 10 yrs, need new birth control... Don't know what to do!



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello. If anyone can please give me some advice I would greatly appreciate it!!! Here's my situation... I am 36 years old and have been on the Depo shot for about 10 years or so. I absolutely love the shot. I can't remember the last time I have had any vaginal infections, etc. I haven't even had a period since being on it. All in all, I've been extremely pleased with it. But, last year my doctor ordered a DEXA (bone scan) to check for bone weakening. It came back showing that I do have some bone loss in my hips and back areas. The hips are worse than my back, but it's still very early changes. My doctor said that if I want to stay on the shot, that I will have to start on Enjuvia, to replace the estrogen that I am losing from being on the shot. Also, I have high blood pressure and am on medication, but it isn't controlling it very well. With the Enjuvia, there is a risk that my blood pressure could go even higher. I have checked on prices for the Enjuvia, and found it to be a little expensive and there's no generic yet. I am now considering getting off of the shot, due to the weakness in my bones. He suggested an IUD, but from what I am reading, it doesn't look like it contains estrogen. I am really confused... If I discontinue the shot, and get the IUD, will I still need the Enjuvia??? Does the IUD (Mirena) help to reverse the osteopenia? If I do start with the Mirena, and don't have periods, will that help my bones? What other options do I have? I don't want a tubal ligation, and can't take b/c pills. I really don't know what to do! I would like to stay on the shot, but not at the expense of my bones. Also, the shot runs about $320/year, plus the Enjuvia would run another $600/year on top of that!!!!!! That's a lot of money to me!!! I could probably have the Mirena placed in for less than that, and that would be good for 5 years. Does anyone have any advice on other options, considering my history??? Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me!!!!!Andrea


----------

